# Networking >  Urgent Friends Hurry

## amar1_001

hello friends,
i have 7 computers in one row and other 8 computers in another row.
i use two switches to join this cone network , but the problem is that , shared computers of one row is showing on other row computers , but when i access them it does not and no ip adresses of these two row systems are pinging.

well both the rows workk well when they saprated from one another.

pls solve this problem , plse tell me the way of joinging two switches in one nwtwork , how if diagram is avilable pls refer ove cat 5 cable network


thankks in advance

----------


## tulip4heaven

You need to check following things

1- You cable must Cross cable in between switches 
2- Both  Rows must be in same subnet

I hope it will solve  your problem

Thanks
Tulip

----------

